# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Brussels trams disguised as cornets of chips/fries on National Day

## Maciamo

Belgium is renowned for its chips (Americans, please don't say 'French fries', as they are in fact Belgian fries). For the national day on 21st July, an artist created a tramway shaped like a typical cornet filled with frites/frietjes as the chips/fries are known in French and Dutch.

----------


## bicicleur 2

more impressive than the belgian army ..

----------

